# Grim Reaper Evaluation...???



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

The replacement blades for my G5 Strikers were on backorder, and I couldn't get any in time. I have a hunting trip coming up!!! 

So, I went to my Pro Shop and out of all the mechanicals they had available the Grim Reaper Razorcuts were the heads I have heard the most positive remarks about. Upon putting them on my arrows, I noticed the stropping of the blades was not very deep, and I did not think the blades were very sharp out of the package!!! They just seemed kind of cheap, and I'm unsure about the blade locking system. Does anyone have any positive / negative reviews on the performance of these heads???

It would help to either put my mind at ease or let me know if I need to make some other arrangements until I can get my replacement blades for my Strikers. Only review the broadhead of you've shot it, please


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I am a Pro Staff shooter for Grim Reaper, and I love their broadheads. The razorcut is a great cut-on-contact broadhead. This year im going to shoot the new Hades fixed blade.

Im sure you will like the Razorcut!

-Tom


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

I can tell you these blades are the best I have used. I switched over from the Rage slip cam 2 blade to the Grim Reapers last year and haven't looked back. The chisel tip will cut on contact and the blades being set so far back from the tip will allow them to open even on hard quartering shots. I have recovered every deer I shot.....FROM MY STAND! Either they dropped where they stood or only went a few yards. The furthest a deer ever ran after being punched with these heads was 30 yards. Great blood trail too. If you want you can open them and shoot them as fixed blades but I keep mine closed and they fly well. I shot a doe in an open field last week at 50 yards and made a perfect hit. (side note) I only took the shot at that range because my arrows are tuned perfectly to my bow and I am comfortable at that distance. Recovery.....25 yards.


----------



## psequick (Oct 30, 2005)

*Grim Reaper*

I have used these broad heads for the last 3 years and shot 4 deer. The average recovery distance has been 15 yards. This year will be my first deer with the razor tip, can't wait to see what happens.:darkbeer:


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am definitely appreciating the reviews. I am looking forward to using these heads. I am not one who's opposed to trying new things, and I don't by any means feel there's only one product to get the job done. In fact there are usually many, and often times more than one that performs great. I love my Strikers but as they say, there's more than one way to skin a cat. A deer for that matter and hopefully I've found yet another good performer that will be backing me up this upcoming trip. Strikers do it well and I can't wait to see the Reapers perform!!! Hopin to hear some more positive stuff here :wink:


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

*Buck Down*

So posting again on this thread. I just took my first 4 point Buck of the year at 8:15 this morning with the Grim Reaper. 10 Yard shot Double lung .......35 yard recovery. :darkbeer:


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey congrats man!!! The antlers have eluded me thus far this year, but the piece of property I hunt is a DYNAMITE runway come the rut. It's just around the corner. 

35 yards is amazing considering how a deer covers ground in a hurry. I'm feeling like I made a good choice in broadheads for what the situation called for. I'll always love my Strikers but I'll hopefully be able to see what the Grims do and be able to give my own feedback here sooner than later!!!


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

I love them! Used them for the last 4 years and wont switch any time soon. Large holes, lots of blood, easy recovery, great flight. What more could you want?


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

My local dealer gave me a DVD on the Grim Reaper. I was impressed and bought a pack after watching it. I have yet to stick a deer....I will eventually.


----------



## williams111 (Mar 16, 2006)

*good heads*

my dealer also gave me the DVD on these heads....it convinced me to buy some. I am shooting a pretty fast bow but i wasnt getting any passthroughs with the rage heads....the first deer i shot with a grim i got a clean passthrough and the blades just needed sharpened. I was impressed!


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Nice built head*

The GR's are very tough heads. I have shot 4 deer with them in the past and they went down fast. On two deer however, the exit holes did not line up with the entry and I feel one blade may have caught and opened before the other two causing the head to dart to the right or left. I have shot the head into my McKenzie deer target and on impact, there was one big slice from one blade and the other two did not open unti inside the target. I shyed away from them and went to Wasp JakHammers which are incredible.


----------



## texchamp98 (Mar 26, 2006)

*gr heads*

I haven't had as good of luck with mine. They didn't spin very well and looked and felt very cheap. I lost a very nice 8pt that at worst I shot one lung and liver. After 3 hour wait we trailed it 3/4 to 1 mile 6hrs later no more blood and no deer. I switched to G5 montecs and killed two deer from the same stand both died within 15 steps. Shot placement on all three were very similiar. I wouldn't shoot these bh ever again just mho.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I have killed many deer with Grim Reapers over the past 5 years or so.. Never a failure and majority of the kills were pass throughs... They definately work if shot placement is good.... You wont go wrong with Grim Reapers..


----------



## Dropnbigbucks (Dec 13, 2007)

I used the Grim Reapers last year and hated them. One didn't even open on impact. Switched to Rage this year and dropped 4, furthest one ran was 30 yds. Junk the reapers and get some Rage. Blood trail and entrance hole is unreal.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Amazing how one person thinks they are junk and the next loves them huh.I have shot them over the last three years and can not find one bad thing about their performance as i have seen all the deer go down in sight.But i don't like not having something i can practice with and these fall apart quick shooting them into a broadhead target.I think they are the best option for open on impacts. Shooting one of these thru a deers liver and lung will kill any deer anywhere. Broadheads get way to much credit and way to much blame when talking to hunters.They are proven killers and will penatrate with any head made.You made a great choice.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Below are a couple of entrance holes from the reapers. Let's not talk about why one is the neck of the deer embara: all me unfortunately) - that hole I could stick my fist through.
As for shooting into foam - I did all my practice with the heads and blades I hunted with, shooting into a rhinehart 18/1 target. I just resharpened them before going out. 
I experienced no problems at all and for perhaps the first time ever, I will stick with this head through subsequent seasons.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

*Hmmm.......*



> They didn't spin very well and looked and felt very cheap.


Whether or not you like the broadheads or not, I can't see how anyone could think that they look and feel cheap.

In fact, I was very impressed with the quality of the broadheads when I first inspected them. The engineering on them is top-notch. I have always steered away from the Grim Reapers because of the blade problems they were known for in the past. However, the new MAXX Edge blades are razor sharp out of the package and are beefed up to take a beating.

If you haven't watched the DVD, get it and watch it. They do a great job testing some of the best broadheads out there.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

Dropnbigbucks said:


> I used the Grim Reapers last year and hated them. One didn't even open on impact. Switched to Rage this year and dropped 4, furthest one ran was 30 yds. Junk the reapers and get some Rage. Blood trail and entrance hole is unreal.


Couldn't agree with you more!

RAGE!

I can't understand why anyone would use a old style over the top expandable when you could be using a rear opening head.

Please explain to me how a over the top, where the blades have to flip all the way over, work better than blades that simply slide back and will give you BOTH a HUGE entrance and exit hole guaranteed.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

*hijack? response*



Shelby said:


> Couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> RAGE!
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if you've ever actually shot the reapers as the original poster requested or are simply a rage fanboy agreeing that rage rocks? I believe the thread was for positive or negative _experiences _- perhaps you forgot to add yours? :wink:

I think my pictures and results say clearly why I am shooting the reapers and I would _possibly _try the rage too - I've tried another rear opening head and had mixed results. 
The three negatives I noted on the rage were:
1. opening in the quiver - I could definately modify the quiver to get around this
2. availability - they were a very popular BH this year and my regular places were out of stock on the few occasions I looked
3. can't flip the blades out and lock in place like the reapers, to shoot thru the mesh on my DB blind


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

ks_kiwi said:


> I'm wondering if you've ever actually shot the reapers as the original poster requested or are simply a rage fanboy agreeing that rage rocks? I believe the thread was for positive or negative _experiences _- perhaps you forgot to add yours? :wink:
> 
> I think my pictures and results say clearly why I am shooting the reapers and I would _possibly _try the rage too - I've tried another rear opening head and had mixed results.
> The three negatives I noted on the rage were:
> ...


Negatives?

1. you got that fixed and anybody can get a quiver for the Rage to work in so really not a negative.
2. they were selling so well (probably the #1 selling head in 07) that nobody could keep them in stock (must be a pretty good BH) really not a negative
3. They're not designed to lock open (better flight so they fly just like your FP) it's an expandable BH. Don't shoot through the mesh. I shoot open window and most of the guys I know shoot open window. I don't think you can say it's a negative.

I'm not bashing the Reapers, they're a nice head, but I'm simply asking why shooting an expandable where the blades have to flip all the way over works better than blades that simply slide back.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Below 



Shelby said:


> Negatives?
> 
> 1. you got that fixed and anybody can get a quiver for the Rage to work in so really not a negative. Agreed, but I'd rather not buy another or modify my quiver which works perfectly fine for almost any other head
> 2. they were selling so well (probably the #1 selling head in 07) that nobody could keep them in stock (must be a pretty good BH) really not a negative Yeah (sarcastically, but with a smile :wink - that's only a negative if you actually need to buy some to replace what you had or wanted to try them out :icon_1_lol:
> ...


Lest anyone mistake me for a reaper fanboy, I also used stingers, snuffers, muzzys, slick tricks and tekans this year.


----------



## Sep/timber/heat (Dec 8, 2007)

*oops*

I had one of those awsome Grim Reapers open up on me in mid-flight. Went from a kill shot upon release to having it suddenly curve and curve bad, hitting the Pronghorn in the face. Spent the rest of my hunt trying to kill an injured animal(Unsuccessfully). I personally will never use anything but fixed blades ever again. God forbid that I just injure another animal!! Maybe I had a bad BH, but in all my years of bow hunting I never had a fixed blade curve. (except a deflection off a branch)GO MUZZY MX-3....GO MONTEC...GO FIXED BLADES. Hope all you mechanical users the best.


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

My buddy has been using the 1 3/4" grim reapers for 3 years now and he has recovered every animal he has shot with them (some of the shots were not of the best shot placement) within 75 yards (that was a liver and gut shot buck). This is the first year I have shot them and I was and avid fixed blade shooter. I shot 2 bucks and a doe with them this year and the farthest anything went was 15 yards and that was a buck that feild dressed 240lbs. All I can say from my buddies and mine experiance is if you make sure the spring is working right and the blades are close properly we have never had one fail and everything we have shot at has died. just my .02 James


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

My brother and I have shot Grim Reapers for several years with great success. Every year, they fly like darts and do a great job on deer and turkeys. Between the two of us, we've probably shot several dozen practice shots and several in the field and have never had one open up before it hit the target. We've also shot them through Double Bull netting and never had one open prematurely.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

*reapers*

I've used them for 2 years and have taken several deer with them. I love everything about them. They make some of the most awesome bloodtrails I've ever seen in 20 plus years of bowhunting. I shot a buck in Illinois this year quartering hard away. The arrow entered just in front of the left rear leg, traveled through the deer lengthwise, and one blade hit the front right leg bone severing it completely in two. All of the bloodtrails have been short and most of the deer dropped within sight.I don't have any plans of shooting anything else. JMHO


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

*Here ya go*

Just my experience. Last Friday's hog, 2 pass throughs and 2 stickers. Here are some of the exit wounds, 55 lbs draw. You tell me, two shots were quartering toward me and they penetrated. They have my business.


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Fortancient said:


> Just my experience. Last Friday's hog, 2 pass throughs and 2 stickers. Here are some of the exit wounds, 55 lbs draw. You tell me, two shots were quartering toward me and they penetrated. They have my business.


Very nice! I've had similar results here in texas with hogs.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

I have found the grim reaper to be one of the best expandable heads I have ever shot they are definetly the toughest I have ever shot


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

how accurate do these heads shoot, i am also looking at some?the expandables


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Mapes said:


> how accurate do these heads shoot, i am also looking at some?the expandables


Very accurate. I just starting shooting them. They were shooting 1/2" off my field tips from 35 yards, that I can live with. From 20, I could tell no difference. And I know they make big holes.


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*grim reaper*

i started shooting grim reaper razortip last year they hit in the same spot as my field tips out to 60 yds and put a nasty hole thru anything they are extremely tough broadheads.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I am proud to say i am sponsored by them and absolutely love them. I'm a fixed blade guy but i recently shot a mouflon ram at 38 yards and dropped it in it's tracks. I could not believe the hole it put in the animal. You guys with doubts should watch the youtube on mythbuster on the Grimm Reaper heads it will blow your mind!!!!


----------



## EliteShooter1 (Apr 12, 2008)

I bought 3 to try out. Like u the blades were not sharp and looked cheap out of the package. I never got a chance to try them on game and dont think i would anyways. While shooting them into a yellow jacket broadhead target They broke when i pulled them out. IMO they are very flimsy and not well built. I have to much respect for the animals i hunt to shoot them w/ grimreapers.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have heard many positive parts on the reaper. I'd stick with that. Great reviews on cabelas sight for the reaper and not so good with the rage that some people are discussing. I've shot the rage and lost a nice buck at 15 yards. Nice shot right behind the front shoulder and watched him run with the arrow in him. Much of the arrow was out and don't think it penetrated deep. No blood within 100 yards and none that I could find after about 2 hours of searching. Good luck with the reapers and be safe.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Great broadheads. I have the razor tip and razor cut.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I like the Grim Reapers and have always shot mech. for 14yrs. and will only shoot the chisel points.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG, some of these responses kill me lol.......

"It was a perfect shot until the head opened in flight and I hit the antelope in the face"........ if you hit the antelope in the face that shot wasn't going anywhere near perfect even if the blades didn't open.


"I made a perfect hit but after a mile we didn't find the deer"......... if the deer went a mile your shot was everything but perfect. A deer hit perfectly with a field point will die within 100 yards.


And then there's the good old Rage fanboy that thinks every "pro" shoots them because they are awesome and not because Rage is giving them big bucks lol



You guys kill me!!!  . On a side note, some of you guys need to read the red letters in my sig :darkbeer:


----------



## Ken Reber (Jul 11, 2006)

*Grim reaper*

The last guy is right, I had a shop for 15yrs and tested alot of BH opened and closed, they all flew about the same. Been shooting Mech. for 10yrs all differnt kinds. Shot over 100 deer with them and have about a 3% loss rate, always my fault, not my gears.


----------



## duckaholic (Sep 1, 2008)

Im also sponsored by reapers and love them. Shot many bh as I work in a pro shop. Those of you who say they opened in flight did you have the cups properly aligned? Ive shot deer at 40yards with razortips and had pass throughs with arrow stuck in a tree and the deer right there. Cheap? Rage sent their broadheads out without even sharpening the blades!!! We had to redall them. I have had zero complaints on the 2bl rage. But almost everyone that bought a three blade came back saying they binded up and didnt open. Besides O-rings? thats cheap


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

*why would you do that?*

first of all shoot what you yourself are comfortable with it doesn't matter what others say cause you may have totally different circumstances then they do.

and next why would you shoot a four point, let it grow if the guys on my property did that they wouldn't hunt my property again its called game management look into it,it will help keep the sport alive for generations to come you kill the babies eventually you got no deer left


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

jjtrain44 said:


> and next why would you shoot a four point, let it grow if the guys on my property did that they wouldn't hunt my property again its called game management look into it,it will help keep the sport alive for generations to come you kill the babies eventually you got no deer left




Why do you care what he shoots? Most importantly, who are you to tell him what to shoot? lol You shoot what you want and everyone else can shoot what they want, see how that works??


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

The first deer i ever shot was with a reaper and the blades didn't open upand had to get a pair of pliers to open them, had plenty of blood on the arrow including brown hair but only a few grops of blood and ended up losing the deer. I told the person that sold me the broadheads and he said well u know after making 10,000 of a product your going to have a screw up some were


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Hoytshooter56 said:


> *The first deer i ever shot was with a reaper and the blades didn't open upand had to get a pair of pliers to open them, *had plenty of blood on the arrow including brown hair but only a few grops of blood and ended up losing the deer. I told the person that sold me the broadheads and he said well u know after making 10,000 of a product your going to have a screw up some were



So you lost a deer because you failed to check your equipment before going in to the field if I am reading this correctly? 

A couple of years ago my buddy shot a doe with a Spitfire that didn't open up. There was a pencil size entry hole, a little hole through both lungs and the head stopped at the far shoulder. We know all of this because even with the head not opening up she only went about 60 yards because his shot was good and while their really wasn't a blood trail she was easy to find because again, the shot was good.

As has been said in the past a perfectly placed field tip will kill a deer. As I have also said, read the red letters in my sig.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

Hoytshooter56 said:


> The first deer i ever shot was with a reaper and the blades didn't open upand had to get a pair of pliers to open them, had plenty of blood on the arrow including brown hair but only a few grops of blood and ended up losing the deer. I told the person that sold me the broadheads and he said well u know after making 10,000 of a product your going to have a screw up some were


sounds to me someone didnt habe the collor lined up withthe slots for the blades? my boss just shot a 300 lb black bear in canada it ran 30 yards and you should have seen the entrance and exit holes.


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

yes i did test it, it was hard to open before i shot the deer but it was not harder to open up then the rest of them. they were just junk sense u put it that way


----------



## duckaholic (Sep 1, 2008)

Um i beleive the word you are looking for is since. Besides whats wrong with taking tomorrows trophies today? meat is meat


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Hoytshooter56 said:


> yes i did test it, it was hard to open before i shot the deer but it was not harder to open up then the rest of them. they were just junk sense u put it that way



O.k., your original quote.........

"The first deer i ever shot was with a reaper and the blades didn't open up and had to get a pair of pliers to open them"...........





So, you are now saying that all 3 required pliars to open them because you tested before taking them in the field, yet instead of calling Grim Reaper and notifying them of an obvious issue you decided to hunt with them anyway?  


For the record, I don't even shoot Reapers, I just know when someone is trying to blame a broadhead for a bad shot :darkbeer:


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

yes i said that, and it was true but i still check them before i went out there isn't tha what u were commenting on, i use a pair of pliers to open them up after ishot the deer, no they were not that hard before i shot the deer, i would like to no why i didn't shoot it into anything i useed a seperate one to sight my bow in with


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc-srIw3na0

hey check this video out and let the results speak for themself. just goes to show you that a lot of broadheads are toughenough to pull this off while others...well not so much... no fanboy here, but the rage performed about the worst out of a decent amount of broadheads


----------



## guardianhntr (Sep 15, 2007)

I had two pass completely through deer and not open. I emailed the company 3 times and got no response. I know I am not the first one to complain about this problem. I am not on the Rage wagon, but will not ever shoot another Reaper at a living creature.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Shelby said:


> Couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> RAGE!
> 
> ...


Simple, look at the video on youtube. 

I am trying the Rage this year and I hope it does as well as the reapers that I have shot. We shall see.


----------



## kris81 (Jul 15, 2008)

*grim reapers*

I had a friend shoot a doe with the reapers. She died, but the bh was mangled. I agree with rocket, try the jackhammers.Their blades are much thicker and more durable.This guy was quartering away at 27 yards when my brother shot him. ! 1-1/4 jackhammers.complete pass through.Quartering away. Look at that entry hole.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

*exit hole..*

Grim Reaper


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

*.*

I shot the razor this year and the deer went 30 yards. Head didn't open on impact though and the exit hole was large. Not impressed with the entrance hole. I've had better luck with expandables with the kicker on the end like the older rocket heads when you want both entrance and exit to be large. Head was fully intact even after being stuck in the ground though.


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

Hoytshooter56 said:


> yes i did test it, it was hard to open before i shot the deer but it was not harder to open up then the rest of them. they were just junk sense u put it that way



They were only junk after you failed to assemble them correctly or failed to return them. They were junk only after they could not overcome your incompetence as a hunter to know your equipment,make sure it works properly, and to make the best ethical harvest that you could.

ALWAYS CHECK YOUR EQUIPMENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

I just got some the other day, havent had a chance to try em yet, but im gonna go out in the late season and shoot a doe with my bow.

I hear great things about them, hope they work good.


----------

